# Premiere Pro Audio und MPEG-4/DivX Probleme



## jowag (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

obwohl das Thema schon ab und an zur Sprache gekommen ist, habe ich noch keine zufrieden stellende Antwort gefunden; vielleicht hier.

Problem 1:
Audio
Wenn ich einen DV Clip - ursprünglich von der Kamera - in Premiere Pro lade und dann (ohne irgendwelche Bearbeitung) als Film oder durch den Encoder exportiere, habe ich immer wieder Geräusche, Kratzen bzw. kurzes aber lautes Rauschen (etwa wie weißes Rauschen beim Fernseher) im Ergebnis. Mal rechts mal links in unregelmäßigen Abständen. Ich kann es schon in der Vorschau hören. Das Original ist aber im MediaPlayer und anderen Programmen ok. Konvertiere ich den gleichen Clip vorher nach DivX funktioniert es mit Promiere Pro ohne Probleme. Die Tipps mit der Lautstärke (-6db) und mit 44 oder 32 bit habe ich probiert, die helfen mir nicht. Ein kurzes Beispiel liegt hier: www.scj-arlt.de/sample.wav .

Problem 2:
DivX/MPEG-4 
Beim Exportieren nach MPEG-4 (DivX, XviD, Microsoft) aus Premiere Pro treten furchtbare Artefakte und Schlieren auf, so dass man bei Bewegungen nichts mehr erkennen kann. Teile des Bildes bleiben einfach stehen. Die Einstellungen der Codecs sind mit Sicherheit nicht so falsch, es sind auch keine Artefakte, die wegen geringer Bitraten entstehen. Ein Einzelbild aus einer wenig bewegten Szene: www.scj-arlt.de/sample.jpg . 

Die Antworten, das Audioproblem mit dem separaten Rendern von Video und Audio und das MPEG-4 Problem mit nachträglichem Umwandeln mit Virtual Dub zu lösen, helfen mir nicht wirklich. Das Programm war richtig  teuer, eigentlich erwarte ich, dass es damit geht. Wenn jemand ganz sicher ist, dass es Bugs in der Software sind und diese nicht ohne ein Update zu beheben wären, kann er mir immerhin viel Zeit retten.

Danke
Juergen


----------



## jowag (18. Februar 2005)

*Zusatz Premiere Pro Audio Problem*

Noch ein kleiner Zusatz, die Audio Kratzer sind jeweils genau ein Frame lang und sind sehr "schön" in der Wellenform als Rauschen zu sehen. Man kann sie auch schon in der Projektvorschau hören. 

Juergen


----------

